# Need someone to take this guy in.



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I got a call from someone down the street that my sister knows.Well they know I have pigeons.She said the pigeon had gotten hit by a car.The bird is in great shape.It is healthy and looks good.The ony thing that is wrong with the bird is some skin showing on the back(with soime scraps) it also has a broken leg.Now I do not know how long the bird has been like this.Is their anyone that I can send the bird to or someone pick him up?I know alot of things about pigeons.But not about fixing this guys leg.I want to say he was a pet pigeon because he is rather tame and his crop is full of food.But still he needs help that I can`t give him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Might not be that bad. Go here and read this thread--there's an illustration that shows how to use wide masking tape to splint a leg. I've used it a few times and it works great.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13878

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

Thank you for posting about this bird. If you don't think you are up to the task, then see if you can get hold of Tanya .. she's in the list at http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm in case you don't have her # anymore. Please let us know what's going on.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I tried my best with the splint thing.I cut the feathers away from the leg and I noticed that the uper leg.Like the thigh on the chicken?It is really dark purple.I tried my best and I hope it works.What happens of the bird doesn`t heal right?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Erik,

As Terry mentioned, try Tanya, in any event, please keep us posted and thank you for stepping up to the plate and helping this injured pigeon.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

Thank you for doing your best. Please do try to get in touch with Tanya .. she's a nurse in addition to being a pigeon person, and I think she could help a lot just by checking the break and making sure it's properly aligned, not infected, and such.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I called Tanya and she was busy.She said she would call me back so im waiting for her to do so.But the other day when we were going snowmobiling I noticed another pigeon.Well this one was ran over and dead.I am thinking that someone is shooting these pigeons or hurting them in some way.The one I have now was found around the same bunch of houses and same street.So I have a feeling they are either trapping them or shooting them with a pellet gun.I have been on the look out for some more that might need my help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

I asked Ellen to see if she could reach Tanya and she was unable to do so. Ellen then called a fancier named Stan in your area. Stan is going to call you and help you get this bird patched up. Please give us an update when you can.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

Received a message from Stan just shortly ago, Stan is a really nice guy and is going to do what he can to help out, he called and spoke with Erik about the bandage job he had done and has arranged to go over to his house and check on this little one tomorrow. I think that Stan is a member here on Pigeon Talk also, I feel this little birds will be fine and I am sure that Stan will make sure that everything is going well and it is getting the needed care.

Thanks for emailing me to let me know, sometimes it is hard to check in.

Ellen


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes Stan is a member of this message bored.I don`t see him post much but yes he is.He is going to come over about 5:30-6:00 tonight.The bird does seem like it is getting better though.But it is best for the bird if someone that knows what to do better then me has a look at him.The bird is starting to stand and walk around when it feels like it.The foot isn`t as dark purple as it was when I first got him in.I still think this little guy was hurt by someone and not hit bye a car.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the udpate, Erik. I'm glad the bird seems to be doing better. Let us know how it goes this evening.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope the little guy continues to improve. Let us know when you got a moment, please.

Reti


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well Stan came over last night and looked at the bird.He said it looked fine and the bird was in good shape.I still have the wrap around the bird and he does seem to stand up more and more every day other then just lay where he could make it to.Alot of the dark purple is now gone and his turned into the normal red.How long should I keep the wrap on him for?It`s been on since last Friday.What would be a good time to take it off?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

It would depend upon what type of break (how severe) it was in order to know how long to leave the wrap on. I'd suggest a total of 10 days at least. Can you feel if/where the break is calcifying and how stable it feels at the broken spot?

Sounds like you did a good job on the splint and are taking good care of the bird. Way to go!

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok well the leg looked fine(upper leg) so I took the splint off.When I did so the leg just flopped their and I was worried.The break isn`t where I thought it was I guess.The upper leg around the knee joint and above is broken and swelled up.the leg moves ways it isn`t supposed to move.Like I said it didn`t do that when the splint was on.Even when Stan came over he said it looked fine.Well I need to splint the leg back up and I hope it will do way better this time.I will be going to LA tomorrow so I am going to call Stan and see if he can pick the bird up until I get home.I want to keep an eye on this bird so he heals just right.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Erik,

Will you be going near Terry's house to where you can get it down to her, it sounds as if the bird needs to be harnessed to keep the weight off and to allow the healing if it is a upper break, we should really try to get it in the hands of a experienced rehabber if it is broke that high up.

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik .. see my PM to you. If you can bring this pigeon with you and get it to my rehabber friend who is near JEDDS, she is terrific with this type of thing. She is about 22 miles from me and nearer to JEDDS.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update On This Bird ..*

Ellen (RELofts) picked up this bird from Erik on Easter Sunday on her way home from a family visit.

Many thanks to you, Ellen, and to you, Erik, for helping this bird.

Spoke with Ellen a bit ago and the bird is doing pretty well .. eating, drinking, and pooping just fine  It remains to be seen how the leg will turn out and the bird is a bit thin still.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent news - way to go, Ellen!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Prognosis is good for this injured little one....*

I think that the prognosis is good for this little one, while she will always have some long term effects from her injury she sustained she will be in good hands. I brought her home and gave her the once over and after the exam I determined that she had a displaced femur fracture about 1/2 inch above the Patella, she also had a clean fracture about 1 1/2 inches higher up, the bone in both areas has already started to calcify so it is set, I did try to message and do a little therapy with it which seemed to maybe help a little, she is also very thin and needs desperately to get some weight back on her, she also has no tail but is growing a new one. I have treated her with Medpet 4 in 1 and given her a Meditrich for crop canker as preventative treatment, her droppings are much better today. I have now placed her with a local wildlife rehab person in our area that is very good with rehabing muscle, bone, and tendon damage and I feel she is in the best hands for her injury, Sherry will give her the best possible treatment that she can get. I am going to post the pictures here for you all to see of her, she is very alert and appears to be in good spirit as you will see in her eyes and feathers nice and tight to the body.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*More Pictures*

Heres some more pictures.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*More Pictures*

Here is the last 3 Photos.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the pics, Ellen. Lilly is definitely a bright eyed pijjie in spite of her injuries. Hopefully Sherry can let us know how she does.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Ellen -- Thanks for the posting update, and your care for this little bird. Keep us posted on her progress with the rehabber. I have a rescued pij with high leg problems -- likely an old break around or above the patella -- and I am curious as to what I can do to help my rescue beyond some gentle movement therapy. Right now, my rescue cannot use his leg.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Try soaking it in a luke warm epson salt bath daily and message it after the bath and work the leg in what would be normal movements but start the therapy slow at first and then work up to a little more and after 5 to 7 days let us know how it is going.

Ellen


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Ellen, I will try that and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodness, what a job that would be....even so, I wish I could take her. I am so glad you found her! She is definitely beautiful, but about her leg....is there no way to set it back? I think I have heard that it is harder to splint and set bird legs because they are hollow, but I am not as knowledgable on the subject. I am sure, however, that if you keep that bone straight and just make sure that you keep the tendons lightly used ( so they won't get stuck short) then she might be able to walk later.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Avalona Birdy,

Actually I was messaging the leg and after I was done I let her back in her hospital cage and she was walking on the foot, she is still just very tender and holding it up because it hurts still, with time I think she will regain much of the use but will always be pigeon toed. 

I have actually done exactly what you are talking of with breaking loose where the bone starts to calcify and resetting the leg if it is a severe enough displacement and the leg shows an extreme amount of difference in length, in this case the leg calcification had started to set in, the displacement wasn't that severe to where I felt that she would benefit from what I would have to do for her to straighten it and the posibility of causing more damage to her then what was already done, what you see is partially swelling in the photos, apart from the slight turning in of the leg I believe this hen will be fine and live a long life. I guess it is a judgement call on my part, but I believe from my experiences that at this time it is best left alone, we will see what the future holds for her though.

Ellen


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well what I was told when they brought the bird to me was he was hit bye a car.I thought it was but then the next day we were driving down the street.I looked down at the street and their was another dead pigeon.I am guessing it was a pair and they had a nest.So someone tried to kill them both but the cock bird had gotten away.I have been keeping an eye out of any others.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Shame!!!*

For those people who kill pijs, I mean yah I have some pijs (commons) that nest in the roof of my house but I try to catch them and I will release them where theres a flock of pijs from far away and I dont need to kill them just to prevent nesting in my roof. I know for sure that since they survive in my roof they will survive where flock of other pijs...Not to sound mean but I have to protect my house than for them to ruin something that will cost me a lot of $$$ in the future, so far I have 5 more to catch...

Oliver


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Can you seal off the area that they're nesting in after you remove them?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Lilly Update*

I called Sherry and talked with her today about Lilly (named that because she came to me on Easter), anyway Sherry has said the following.

Lilly is doing very well, she is eating very good, her droppings have stayed firm, she is putting weight on the leg and walking around very well, when she is placed out near the avery in her cage she gets all excited and walks back and fourth showing off, her foot will always turn in slightly but not to the point of a major disability, it doesn't appear that it will effect her what so ever and she seems very happy and wants to go in with the rest of Sherry's rescues which will be coming in probably another week, Sherry has decided that Lilly will remain with her for ever, Sherry said that Lilly is a really sweet little bird. 

Thats all I have but it is great news....

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellen,

Lilly is quite a "catch", what a pretty face and nice dark color. I'm glad she will be able to have a happy,normal life and live with Sherry's rescues.

What a wonderful update  , and it is all because of you and Sherry and birdboy.

Thank you for the update.


----------

